# Russian Quartz. ELEKTRONIKA.



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

I started this thread in addition to this thread. Friends, show and discuss here yours the digital watches Elektronika. I think there here are many of fans of these electronic watches.


----------



## Brianch (Nov 16, 2011)

Here is one of mine. Came with box and papers. Nice watch


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

A couple of mine.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice! A Russian/Soviet digital is on my short list.


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

*
Elektronika 5-202 (calibre 30350).*

The functions performed by this watch.
1. The current time (hours, minutes, seconds, day of the week).
2. Date, month, day of the week.
3. Battery - 2 X AG12


----------



## Brianch (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Elektronika 5-202 (calibre 30350).*

Another, ZIM this one. My watch but not my photo, sorry for the quality


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: Elektronika 5-202 (calibre 30350).*

*Brianch*,
nice and rare ZIM, congratulations! 

It was produced on plant named after Maslennikov in Samara town (former Kuibyshev) in the USSR. Inside is the same module that in the watch Elektronika 5-204 (caliber 30351) second revision. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

*
Elektronika 5-204 (calibre 30351), first revision.*

Such case for this model was never applied. This exclusive design specially for the Olympic Games in Moscow, the 1980. 
Very rare specimen. 

The functions performed by this watch.
1. The current time (hours, minutes).
2. Units of minutes, seconds.
3. Ordinal number of the day of the week, date.
4. Backlight (incandescent).
Battery - 2 X AG3.


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Elektronika 5-204 (calibre 30351), first revision.*

2 more a B6 & an Integral CH53.


----------



## Aeterno (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Elektronika 5-204 (calibre 30351), first revision.*

Will one day give the battery in this watch attention; battery always struggles to keep watch going!


----------



## Brianch (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Elektronika 5-202 (calibre 30350).*



-WhiteLion- said:


> *Brianch*,
> nice and rare ZIM, congratulations!
> 
> It was produced on plant named after Maslennikov in Samara town (former Kuibyshev) in the USSR. Inside is the same module that in the watch Elektronika 5-204 (caliber 30351) second revision. ;-)


Thanks white lion, and thanks for starting this thread, very informative


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Elektronika 5-202 (calibre 30350).*

Some of mine


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

*Elektronika 5-204 (calibre 30351), second revision.

*The functions performed by this watch.
1. The current time (hours, minutes).
2. Month, date
3. Seconds.
4. Backlight (incandescent).
Battery - 2 X AG3.

Exclusive exterior design.


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

*
Elektronika 5-206 (calibre 30353).

*The functions performed by this watch.
- Regular timekeeping (hours in 12/24-hour format, minutes, seconds or date, day of the week).
AM / PM markers ("-" symbols) on the LCD if the watch is in 12-hour format.
- Auto-calendar, which provides count of days, taking into account the specific month and year.
Format of the data display :
MM/DD/YY - if the watch is in 12-hour format.
DD/MM/YY - if the watch is in 24-hour format.
- Backlight.


----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)

*Re: Elektronika 5-202 (calibre 30350).*

That Moscow 1980 watch is seriously beautiful. Would love one of those, really has a feel of the time to it with the Moscow 1980 face.


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

*
Elektronika 5-207 (calibre 30354).

*The functions performed by this watch.
- Regular timekeeping (hours in 24-hour format, minutes, seconds or date, day of the week).
- Auto-calendar, which provides count of days, taking into account the specific month of the year (the number of the month is displayed in the Setting time and calendar mode).
- Stopwatch with 1/10 sec resolution.
- Reverse stopwatch (timer).
- LCD On/Off function.
- Backlight (incandescent).
Battery - 1 X AG10.

Reference glass design. ;-)


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm a fan of the LED electronica. Here's mine.


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

*
Elektronika 5-207 (calibre 30354).

*Spanish version. ;-)


----------



## azura123 (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow awesome watches

Sent from my MI 2SC using Tapatalk


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

*
Elektronika 5-207 (calibre 30354).

*Different variants glass design. ;-)
*
*






































*

*


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

A late-model Elektronika 77A


----------



## Sekondtime (Sep 19, 2010)

I have recently rescued a couple of Elektronikas under the Sekonda brand that had been deemed dead. However, I managed to revive them and have teamed them up with a couple of Electronika/Sekonda I already had.

Sekonda Elektronika 5-202 green and blue.




























Next a couple of B6-02 again green and blue.














Group shot








And I disassembled a 5-202 unit into its constituent parts. They are quite simple and the parts just fit together and are held between the top metal plate and the plastic module holder. Notice the resonator unit and the LCD screen are both marked with the date. The watches above all date from the late 1970s.

Elektronika 5-202 movement as removed from the watchcase. The "dial" plate i.e. the coloured plate with brand markings just clips over the movement.







The metal top plate is is held in place by 4 long screws which effectively clamp the movement parts between the top plate and the lower white plastic battery holder.







With the top plate removed, the LCD screen just lifts out. Along the screens edge you will see a series of "dots" these fit with corresponding connector points on the top and bottom "segements". Notice the date stamp on the back of the screen.







The circuit board and "segments" lift out of the white battery holder. The segments lift off the circuit board. Notice the resonator unit (the metal box on the front of the circuit board) is also date stamped.







The constituent parts of the 5-202. 







Schematic diagram of the movement from the Definitive Book of Watch Repair.








Sekondtime


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Elektronika 5-204 (calibre 30351), first revision.*

Very informative thread, but I am overhelmed by the number of variants of Elektronikas available: what is the difference between the 52 and the 53? Or between the 65 and the 77?

Do all the models have a chromed or TiN brass case? Have they made any with SS? While for instance Elektronika 1 and 2 are well documented, for more recent models everything gets confused.


----------



## Surok55 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Elektronika 5-204 (calibre 30351), first revision.*



cuthbert said:


> Very informative thread, but I am overhelmed by the number of variants of Elektronikas available: what is the difference between the 52 and the 53? Or between the 65 and the 77?


 Main difference in functions -- for example, 52 has an alarm, 53 has calendar, 55 has many functions, but has small digits on LCD. 77 is an analogue of "Montana" chineese watches with melodies.


> Do all the models have a chromed or TiN brass case? Have they made any with SS?


All are made from plated brass, except a few very rare models from the middle of 1970s.


> While for instance Elektronika 1 and 2 are well documented, for more recent models everything gets confused.


 Information about practically all models of soviet/belarus Electronika you can find here:
?????????: ???? "???????????"
Unfortunatelly, only in russian, but i think all is understandable with translator


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

Sekondtime said:


> I have recently rescued a couple of Elektronikas under the Sekonda brand that had been deemed dead. However, I managed to revive them and have teamed them up with a couple of Electronika/Sekonda I already had.
> 
> Sekondtime


How do you revive an electronic watch? Unless it's something obvious like a broken solder connection how do you fix it?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Elektronika 5-204 (calibre 30351), first revision.*



Surok55 said:


> Main difference in functions -- for example, 52 has an alarm, 53 has calendar, 55 has many functions, but has small digits on LCD. 77 is an analogue of "Montana" chineese watches with melodies.


My understanding is that the 77A is a simplified version of the 55B Melodiya.

Soviet Digital Electronics Museum -- Melody 55b electronic watch -- Ìåëîäèÿ 55Á -- Êîëëåêöèÿ ñîâåòñêîé öèôðîâîé ýëåêòðîíèêè


----------



## Sergei Frolov (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Elektronika 5-204 (calibre 30351), first revision.*



Chascomm said:


> My understanding is that the 77A is a simplified version of the 55B Melodiya.


No, the 77A is Montana melody clone, but 55B is a domestic watch.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks everybody, in the end I chose this Elektronika 5:










I got attracted by the two sprinters that seem unusual, the module is 207M (I ignore the difference between the 207 and the 207M), I see the crystal is worn out but I have no idea if it can be replaced.


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

*cuthbert,
*it is quite rare model of Elektronika 5. Congratulations! Crystal can be replaced. This should not be a big problem.

On the photos below, three instances of this model from my collection. ;-)


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

-WhiteLion- said:


> *cuthbert,
> *it is quite rare model of Elektronika 5. Congratulations! Crystal can be replaced. This should not be a big problem.
> 
> On the photos below, three instances of this model from my collection. ;-)
> ...


Thanks White Lion, it appears you have all the Elektronikas ever produced...what's rare in this model?

And how can I replace the crystal? Is it separated from the bezel?


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

*cuthbert*,
this model is rare because it is was produced not long time. And the amount of produced instances was not very big.

Yes, the crystal can be separated from the case (see photo).


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Removing the crystal and installing a replacement should not be difficult, however finding a replacement would be more of a challenge as the dial markings are painted on the back of the crystal so each model is unique even if the size is standard.


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

Very rare *Elektronika 5-29366* with a similar external design.

The functions:
- Regular timekeeping (hours, minutes, seconds, date, day of the week).
- Calendar (date, day of the week, number of the month).
- Fast setting of indications.
- Automatic switching summer / winter time.
- Digital adjustment of accuracy.
- Lithium battery (CR 2016).


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

My Elektronika, it advances many seconds even with the setting at -6.2 seconds. Anyone know what may be happening?


----------



## Vosztok (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't know if someone is still reading this topic, but what is the appropriate battery specification for an Elektronika 1? 
I'm about to receive one that was advertised as untested, and wanna make sure I'll test it with the right kind of batteries. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Vosztok said:


> I don't know if someone is still reading this topic, but what is the appropriate battery specification for an Elektronika 1?
> I'm about to receive one that was advertised as untested, and wanna make sure I'll test it with the right kind of batteries. Thanks in advance for your help!


You might want to wait for an answer from a real expert, but I think you will need a pair of European 301 or 386, or Japanese SR43SW. Alkaline AG12 will fit but will drain fast.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

Vosztok said:


> I don't know if someone is still reading this topic, but what is the appropriate battery specification for an Elektronika 1?


I recommend taking the above advice and/or sending -WhiteLion- a personal message.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Vosztok said:


> I don't know if someone is still reading this topic, but what is the appropriate battery specification for an Elektronika 1?
> I'm about to receive one that was advertised as untested, and wanna make sure I'll test it with the right kind of batteries. Thanks in advance for your help!


Here's what's in mine which seems to be working fine. You can google Hitachi LR44 to get some general information: https://www.amazon.com/Maxell-LR44-Alkaline-Battery-2-Pack/dp/B000I5VJF2


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

watch22 said:


> I'm a fan of the LED electronica. Here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 7071954
> View attachment 7071986
> View attachment 7071994


Me too.... and I am searching one. 
Any help will be appreciated. 
Congrats.


----------



## Haricosec (Jul 13, 2017)

watch22 said:


> I'm a fan of the LED electronica. Here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 7071954
> View attachment 7071986
> View attachment 7071994


I love the Daft Punk touch!

Are eBay's prices in line with actual market prices?

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Haricosec said:


> Are eBay's prices in line with actual market prices?


Ebay _is_ the market.


----------



## kayeng (Apr 1, 2017)

When a description says day of the week, date, month, does that mean no year? Just asking, not complaining. I actually prefer no year. And while I'm asking, is the Casio F-91W a no- year ?

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surok55 (Jul 16, 2014)

kayeng said:


> When a description says day of the week, date, month, does that mean no year? Just asking, not complaining. I actually prefer no year. And while I'm asking, is the Casio F-91W a no- year ?


It is better to ask the author of that description  Some models have calendar with year, some -- without it.


----------



## kayeng (Apr 1, 2017)

Surok55 said:


> It is better to ask the author of that description  Some models have calendar with year, some -- without it.


Hey Surok55 I think I sent you a private message few days ago, did you see it?

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

My guess is that day/date/month is an 'annual calendar' correcting for short and long months, but needing a manual change from 28 Feb to 1 Mar; whereas day/date/month/year would be a 'perpetual calendar' auto-correcting for leap-years.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Bridging the gap between the two categories of Soviet quartz watches are the rare digital/analogue hybrids. Here are some interesting examples:

DWF - The Digital Watch Forum • View topic - Pobeda Soviet ana-digi


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

This 54 has arrived and seems an MNC original, the train and winged wheels are under the glass. I've managed to set the time and i thought I had set the alarm but nothing happened. Also thought I'd set the chime but again nothing. Either I'm doing something wrong or whatever makes the noise isn't working. 
Is there any instructions in English ? I found some but unfortunately it's a download that I can't translate. 
Any help much appreciated.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

kev80e said:


> This 54 has arrived and seems an MNC original, the train and winged wheels are under the glass. I've managed to set the time and i thought I had set the alarm but nothing happened. Also thought I'd set the chime but again nothing. Either I'm doing something wrong or whatever makes the noise isn't working.
> Is there any instructions in English ? I found some but unfortunately it's a download that I can't translate.
> Any help much appreciated.
> View attachment 12795527


Looking at others either the wrong movement is fitted or the days aren't showing which i think it should have.


----------



## Sekondtime (Sep 19, 2010)

Here is some information for you below. I think this is the same as the Integral 54. The following is a Google translation of the passport from Èíâàðèàíò: ×àñû "Ýëåêòðîíèêà"

The original Russian text is below.

Some of the symbols have not copied from the download document.

There is also a video (by a Russian). See the end of this post.

Sekondtime

HAND WATCHES ELECTRONIC
INTEGRAL CHN-54

Functions performed by the clock:

- current time (time in hours from 0 to 23, minutes from 00 to 59, seconds from 00 to 59);
- The indication of the calendar (number, day of the week, month, year);
- alarm clock: four modes of programmable sound signal CCD (CCD-1 - hours, minutes, days of the week,
5 melodies or single-tone signal; CCD-2, CCD-3, CCD-4 - hours, minutes, single-tone signal);
- the sound indicator of the end of each hour (ZUV);
- digital clock adjustment (ЦНХ);
- Accelerated setting of the current time and calendar;
- Illumination of the liquid crystal indicator;
- an automatic calendar that provides an account of days up to 31 (30, 29, 28) taking into account the specific month and year.

Contents of delivery

Clock with battery - 1 pc.
Individual packing - 1 pc.
Passport - 1 copy.
Strap (bracelet) is not included in the delivery, it is purchased separately. It is possible to supply a watch with a strap (bracelet).

Specifications

The daily course of the clock at normal temperature (25  5) С
 0.5 s / day. The power supply is L736 from VINNIC or V392 from VARTA company (other batteries, including imported ones, having similar overall and electric parameters are allowed).
Autonomy of work from one battery is not less than 1 year. To ensure it is recommended to use the backlight, alarm clock not more than 1 time per day for not more than 2 seconds,
ZUV - no more than 6 times a day.
Service life is 5 years.

Purpose of control buttons

Button 1 - Set the required indications in all modes of operation. On / off CCD. Interrupt the sound of the signal. On / off the ZUV. Select the signal (melody). Disabling the days of the week in CCD-1 mode.
Button 2 - Switch: main mode → calendar mode. The choice of the corrected reading. Select the day of the week in CCD-1 mode.
Button 3 - Mode selection: main mode → CCD-1 mode → CCD-2 mode → CCD-3 mode → CCD-4 mode → the mode of setting the current time and calendar (or PRC) → main mode. Select the signal (melody).
Button 4 - Turn on / off the backlight. When you turn on the backlight is not recommended to manage the clock.

Instructions for use

To avoid damage, the watch must not be exposed to water, mechanical loads (shocks, falls, shaking, etc.), high temperatures (above 45 ° C) and low (below 1 ° C) temperatures and exploited near aggressive media (acids, alkalis, etc.). .).

Mode Selection

Switching: the main mode → the calendar mode is carried out with the button 2. When the button 2 is released, the clock automatically returns to the main mode. The mode is selected from the main mode by pressing the button 3 in the sequence: main mode → CCD-I mode → CCD-2 mode → CCD-3 mode → CCD-4 mode → current time and calendar setting mode (or PRC mode) → main mode.
The choice of modes: CCD-I, CCD-2, CCD-3, CCD-4 is confirmed by the presence of the mode number in the upper right corner of the indicator. The choice of the mode of setting the current time and calendar is confirmed by pulsating seconds.

Set the current time and calendar

The selection of the pulsating readings is made in the mode of setting the current time and calendar by pressing button 2 in the sequence: seconds  minutes  hours  year  month date  day of the week  seconds. By consecutive pressing or accelerating, pressing and holding for more than 2 seconds of the button 1 sets the desired readings.
The exact time setting (zeroing of seconds) is made by the button 1 during the pulsation of seconds by the signals of the exact time transmitted by radio or television. If the seconds are at this time more than 30, the minutes are incremented by 1. At this time, the clock goes into the main mode.
During the setting of any temporary function, the return to the main mode is performed by the button 3.
The ON / OFF of the DRM is carried out by button 1 in the main mode. When turned on, the indicator appears, and when turned off, the pointer disappears.

Clock control in CCD modes

The CCD-I mode is advisable to use to notify the occurrence of an event scheduled in advance, repeated at the same time on the specified days of the week.
The modes CCD-2, CCD-3 and CCD-4 are used to notify the occurrence of an event during a day that is of a one-time nature (business meeting, lecture hall, concert, etc.).
The desired time value is set in the same way as the current time setting. The desired day of the week in CCD-1 mode is set after the time has been set. When
It is necessary to press and hold button 2 for more than 2 seconds until all days of the week appear. Press 2 to select the desired day of the week. Button 1 disables the indication of unclaimed days of the week. The inclusion of each of the CCD-1, CCD-2, CCD-3, CCD-4 modes is carried out with the button 1. At the same time, an indicator or pointer ▲ appears under the corresponding mode designation on the indicator.
Exit the CCD modes to the main mode by pressing and releasing the button 3.

ЧАСЫ НАРУЧНЫЕ ЭЛЕКТРОННЫЕ
«ИНТЕГРАЛ ЧН-54»

*Функции, выполняемые часами:*

*- показания текущего времени (время в часах от 0 до 23, минуты от 00 до 59, секунды от 00 до 59);*

- показания календаря (число, день недели, месяц, год);
- будильник: четыре режима программируемой звуковой сигнализации ПЗС (ПЗС-1 - часы, минуты, дни недели,
5 мелодий или однотональный сигнал; ПЗС-2, ПЗС-3, ПЗС-4 - часы, минуты, однотональный сигнал);
- звуковой указатель окончания каждого часа (ЗУВ);
- цифровая настройка хода часов (ЦНХ);
- ускоренная установка текущего времени и календаря;
- подсветка жидкокристаллического индикатора;
- автоматический календарь, обеспечивающий счет дней до 31 (30, 29, 28) с учетом конкретного месяца и года.
*Комплект поставки*

Часы с элементом питания - 1 шт.
Индивидуальная упаковка - 1 шт.
Паспорт - 1 экз.
Ремешок (браслет) в комплект поставки не входит, приобретается отдельно. Возможна поставка часов с ремешком (браслетом).
*Технические характеристики*

Суточный ход часов при нормальной температуре (25 ± 5) °С
± 0,5 с/сут. Элемент питания - L736 фирмы VINNIC или V392 фирмы VARTA (допускается применение других элементов питания, в том числе и импортного производства, имеющих аналогичные габаритные и электрические параметры).
Автономность работы от одного элемента питания - не менее 1 года. Для ее обеспечения рекомендуется использовать подсветку, будильник не более 1 раза в сутки в течение не более 2 секунд,
ЗУВ - не более 6 раз в сутки.
Срок службы - 5 лет.









*Назначение кнопок управления*

*Кнопка 1* - Установка необходимых показаний во всех режимах работы. Вкл/выкл ПЗС. Прерывание звучания сигнала. Вкл/выкл ЗУВ. Выбор сигнала (мелодии). Отключение дней недели в режиме ПЗС-1.
*Кнопка 2* - Переключение: основной режим → режим календаря . Выбор корректируемого показания. Выбор дня недели в режиме ПЗС-1.
*Кнопка 3* - Выбор режима: основной режим → режим ПЗС-1 → режим ПЗС-2 → режим ПЗС-3 → режим ПЗС-4 → режим установки текущего времени и календаря (или ЦНХ) → основной режим. Выбор сигнала (мелодии).
*Кнопка 4* - Вкл\выкл подсветки. При включении подсветки не рекомендуется управлять часами.
*Указания по эксплуатации*

Во избежание повреждений часы нельзя подвергать воздействию воды, механических нагрузок (ударов, падений, тряски и др.), высоких (выше 45 [SUP]0[/SUP]С) и низких (ниже 1 [SUP]0[/SUP]С) температур и эксплуатировать рядом с агрессивными средами (кислотами, щелочами и т.п.).

*Выбор режима*

Переключение: основной режим → режим календаря производится кнопкой 2. При отпускании кнопки 2 часы автоматически возвращаются в основной режим. Выбор режима осуществляется из основного режима нажатиями кнопки 3 в последовательности: основной режим → режим ПЗС-I → режим ПЗС-2 → режим ПЗС-3 → режим ПЗС-4 → режим установки текущего времени и календаря ( или ЦНХ ) → основной режим. 
Выбор режимов: ПЗС-I , ПЗС-2, ПЗС-3, ПЗС-4 подтверждается наличием в верхнем правом углу индикатора номера режима. Выбор режима установки текущего времени и календаря подтверждается пульсирующими показаниями секунд.

*Установка текущего времени и календаря*

Выбор устанавливаемых (пульсирующих) показаний осуществляется в режиме установки текущего времени и календаря нажатием кнопки 2 в последовательности: секунды ® минуты ® часы ® год ® месяц® число ® день недели ® секунды. Последовательными нажатиями или ускоренно, нажатием и удержанием более 2 секунд кнопки 1 устанавливаются нужные показания.
Установка точного времени (обнуление секунд) производится кнопкой 1 во время пульсации секунд по сигналам точного времени, передаваемым по радио или телевидению. Если показания секунд в этот момент были более 30, происходит увеличение показаний минут на 1.При этом часы переходят в основной режим.
Во время установки любой временной функции возврат в основной режим осуществляется кнопкой 3. 
Вкл/выкл ЗУВ осуществляется кнопкой 1 в основном режиме. При включении на индикаторе появляется, а при выключении исчезает указатель







.
*Управление часами в режимах ПЗС *

Режим ПЗС-I целесообразно использовать для оповещения наступления события, запланированного заранее, повторяющегося в одно и то же время в заданные дни недели. 
Режимы ПЗС-2, ПЗС-3 и ПЗС-4 используются для оповещения наступления события в течение суток, носящего разовый характер (деловая встреча, лекторий, концерт и т.п.).
Установка требуемого значения показаний времени производится аналогично установки текущего времени. Установка необходимого дня недели в режиме ПЗС-1 производится после установки времени. При
этом необходимо нажать и удерживать более 2 секунд кнопку 2 до появления всех дней недели. Кнопкой 2 производится выбор необходимого дня недели. Кнопкой 1 отключается индикация невостребованных дней недели. Включение каждого из режимов ПЗС-1, ПЗС-2, ПЗС-3, ПЗС-4 осуществляется кнопкой 1. При этом на индикаторе появляется указатель







или указатель ▲ под соответствующим обозначением режима.
Выход из режимов ПЗС в основной режим осуществляется нажатием и отпусканием кнопки 3.
В режиме ПЗС-1 осуществляется смена мелодий путем одновременного нажатия и отпускания кнопок 1 и 3.

*Расчет ЦНХ*

Вход в режим ЦНХ осуществляется удержанием кнопки 3 более 2 секунд при переходе из режима ПЗС-4 в режим установки времени и календаря. Режим ЦНХ подтверждается наличием указателя "ЦНХ" на индикаторе. Установка показаний поправки хода производится в пределах от 0,0 до ± 6,3 секунд с помощью кнопки 1. Знак поправки изменяется при переходе через значение 0,0. Знак + не высвечивается.
Расчет поправки хода часов:
- выставить точное время (обнулить секунды) по сигналам точного времени и записать показания часов, минут, секунд и дату. Например, 22 ч. 00 мин. 00 с 28 ноября;
- через несколько суток (желательно через 10, т.е. 8 декабря) показания часов в это же время составили 22 ч. 00 мин. 07с;
- вычислить разность показаний и разделить на число суток наблюдения (22.00.07 - 22.00.00)/10 = 0,7 с;
- войти в режим ЦНХ и записать показания поправки хода. Например,(- 0,5 с);
- вычислить необходимое значение поправки хода: 
(-0,5)-(0,7)= -1,2 с. 
Поправку хода (-1,2 с) установить кнопкой 1.
Для возврата в основной режим нажать и отпустить кнопку 3.

*Замена элемента питания (ЭП)**.*

Снять крышку. Извлечь ЭП. Установить новый (плюсом вверх). 
Установить крышку часов. После замены ЭП необходимо произвести сброс информации одновременным нажатием кнопок 1, 2, 3. После отпускания кнопок часы начинают счет времени с показаний: 0 ч. 00 мин. 00 с, 1 число, день недели - суббота, 1 месяц, 2000 год, поправка хода 0,0 с, указатели







и 







включены, звучит сигнал.
Основными признаками отказа ЭП являются: отсутствие счета времени; отсутствие или слабая контрастность показаний; исчезновение или сбой показаний при включении подсветки и звукового сигнала; отсутствие подсветки.


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

*kev80e*,
I regret. But this watch - franken. The electronic module does not correspond to the case. The case is from Elektronika 54, and the electronic module from Elektronika 52 or its modifications (Elektronika 52B, Elektronika CN-52). So you need an manual from another model.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

-WhiteLion- said:


> *kev80e*,
> I regret. But this watch - franken. The electronic module does not correspond to the case. The case is from Elektronika 54, and the electronic module from Elektronika 52 or its modifications (Elektronika 52B, Elektronika CN-52). So you need an manual from another model.


Thanks whitelion , I suspected as much. Found a donor to put it right.
Is this correct?


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

*kev80e*,
yes, it looks correct. But there is one thing. The same LCD was used in Elektronika 55. If your watch has 4 alarms, this is correct, this is Elektronika 54. ;-)


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

-WhiteLion- said:


> *kev80e*,
> yes, it looks correct. But there is one thing. The same LCD was used in Elektronika 55. If your watch has 4 alarms, this is correct, this is Elektronika 54. ;-)


The alarm or hourly chime don't seem to work and as far as I can tell only 1 alarm. Think I'll get the donor and try to get it back as it should be. 
Thanks for all your help much appreciated.


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

*kev80e*,
OK. If you need help, contact me. ;-)


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Unfortunately, my Elektronika ( with led indicators) doesn't work.
Any help is welcome.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

kev80e said:


> This 54 has arrived and seems an MNC original, the train and winged wheels are under the glass. I've managed to set the time and i thought I had set the alarm but nothing happened. Also thought I'd set the chime but again nothing. Either I'm doing something wrong or whatever makes the noise isn't working.
> Is there any instructions in English ? I found some but unfortunately it's a download that I can't translate.
> Any help much appreciated.
> View attachment 12795527





-WhiteLion- said:


> *kev80e*,
> I regret. But this watch - franken. The electronic module does not correspond to the case. The case is from Elektronika 54, and the electronic module from Elektronika 52 or its modifications (Elektronika 52B, Elektronika CN-52). So you need an manual from another model.


With the expert help of whitelion now all working. Thanks very much I really appreciate your help and patience in getting this back to how it should be.


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

*Kevin*,
I'm glad that you did it. ;-)


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

-WhiteLion- said:


> *Kevin*,
> I'm glad that you did it. ;-)


Got alarm 1 going too.


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

*Kevin*,
well done!


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

Little update. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

Elektronika 5-204. A pair of restored instances. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

Quite rare Elektronika 52D. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

One more watch with larger digits - Elektronika 55D. ;-)


----------



## Jbro3 (Jun 23, 2018)

I’ve had this beaut sitting around for a good while, but I have never worn it. Just can’t seem to leave the house with it on, so big and flashy! Thoughts?


----------



## Sekondtime (Sep 19, 2010)

> Jbro3
> 
> I've had this beaut sitting around for a good while, but I have never worn it. Just can't seem to leave the house with it on, so big and flashy! Thoughts?


Sell it? I love my Elektronika and Sekonda B6-02s. They are not that flashy and their modest size makes them far less flashy than many huge modern watches.















Sekondtime


----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

I love too


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

I installed some fresh batteries last week.










I also ordered LR44 batteries for my Elektronika 1 module b6-03. But out of the 3 watches only 1 came alive, 1 very very faint and one not at all.
I think I may need SR44SW because of the slightly higher voltage. Anyone have any thoughts on that?


----------



## Jbro3 (Jun 23, 2018)

Sekondtime said:


> > Jbro3
> >
> > I've had this beaut sitting around for a good while, but I have never worn it. Just can't seem to leave the house with it on, so big and flashy! Thoughts?
> 
> ...


I think I will. I'm not sure if it's the polished case, but maybe I just haven't found the right outfit/occasion for it! 
Totally agree about modern watches.


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

sq100 said:


> I also ordered LR44 batteries for my Elektronika 1 module b6-03. But out of the 3 watches only 1 came alive, 1 very very faint and one not at all.


Replacing LR44 with SP44 will not give you anything. Need to make diagnostics your non-working watches.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

You don't think the 1.5 vs 1.55 Volt makes a difference?
If I recall correctly all 3 were working when I took out old batteries.


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

*sq100*,
this difference does not matter. This watch works and with a lower battery voltage. Only the display becomes dimmer.

In addition, if you take a multimeter and measure the actual values of the voltage of the batteries, you will see that the inscriptions on the package and the measured values are not at all the same thing.

I do not dissuade you from buying silver-oxide batteries. They are in any case better than alkaline (although much more expensive). I just want to repeat, that need to make diagnostics of your non-working watches and must try to determine the reason for which these watches are not working now. But this is definitely not related to the difference of 1.5 vs 1.55 V. By any good and fresh batteries (alkaline or silver-oxide) this voltage is always greater than these values.


----------



## Sekondtime (Sep 19, 2010)

sq100 said:


> You don't think the 1.5 vs 1.55 Volt makes a difference?
> If I recall correctly all 3 were working when I took out old batteries.


I have had a similar experience with Elektronika when changing batteries. I removed the batteries and checked the contacts and made sure everything was as it should be. Sometimes poor fitting of the case back can cause an issue. Eventually, the watch sprang back to life but to this day, I do not know what caused it to lose power.

I would agree with WhiteLion regarding batteries and voltage.

Incidentally WhiteLion, what are the usual causes of a blank or feint LCD screen?

Sekondtime.


----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

I think that the most critical moments for our old digital or analogic quartz watches in when we change the batteries... I dont know why but they can work or not...


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

Sekondtime said:


> Incidentally WhiteLion, what are the usual causes of a blank or feint LCD screen?


There are several reasons for this. I can't answer that easily. Each individual case must be considered separately. But the reasons themselves are not so much. These are power, dirt on the PCB, faulty quartz, faulty capasitors, a faulty IC, etc.



miquel99 said:


> I think that the most critical moments for our old digital or analogic quartz watches in when we change the batteries... I dont know why but they can work or not...


Quite often this is due to the fact that the batteries are not replaced on time.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

sq100 said:


> I installed some fresh batteries last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One week after changing batteries and setting time. The one on the right is 2 seconds off.


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

Elektronika 5-208 - wristwatch with Daily Alarm, Hourly Time Signal and Backlight. ;-)


----------



## Sekondtime (Sep 19, 2010)

-WhiteLion- said:


> There are several reasons for this. I can't answer that easily. Each individual case must be considered separately. But the reasons themselves are not so much. These are power, dirt on the PCB, faulty quartz, faulty capasitors, a faulty IC, etc.
> 
> Quite often this is due to the fact that the batteries are not replaced on time.


Thanks. It can be hard to change batteries on time when you have hundreds of quartz watches to monitor! But I do try!


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes, I know, how can be hard to change batteries on time. ;-)


----------



## Stevebuk (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi all,

I've just received two Elektronika 5's. Love them both, but the 53V has a strap that seems "unique". It is a slide on strap, but is sized for a giant. Even on the smaller band hole, it is huge. Anyone know if it is possible to get a strap to fit the push on fitting or I am doomed to have to move it on. Would be a shame as lovely condition.

Pleased the other is a standard fitting!

Anyway, here they are, and a shot of the sizing issue!


----------



## Sekondtime (Sep 19, 2010)

I have seen this sort of fitting before but usually on watches with metal straps (not Russian). I can't say that I have seen replacement straps with such a fitting though. The only thing you could do is make a band hole in the strap in the correct location for the size you need. You would have to take some care doing this as older plastic straps can become a bit brittle and crack.

You have what some collectors call "noodle wrist". Belorussians must have larger wrists!

Sekondtime


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

Elektronika 5-202. Several repaired / restored instances.


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

Elektronika 5-204 of second revision. One more restored instance.


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

Elektronika 5-202. Four more restored "comrades".


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

New life of another old Elektronika.


----------



## Robotmensch (Jul 25, 2017)

Stevebuk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just received two Elektronika 5's. Love them both, but the 53V has a strap that seems "unique". It is a slide on strap, but is sized for a giant. Even on the smaller band hole, it is huge. Anyone know if it is possible to get a strap to fit the push on fitting or I am doomed to have to move it on. Would be a shame as lovely condition.
> 
> ...


You can get a replacement strap here: Ремешок, браслет к часам Электроника СССР (The seller does send abroad, but you'd need to sign up to the site to buy it.) or here ремень для часов ЭЛЕКТРОНИКА 53В, 52В, арт.4001 / РЕМНИ И БРАСЛЕТЫ / КАТАЛОГ / часы ЭЛЕКТРОНИКА ТЕХНОЧАС БЕЛАРУСЬ

The straps do come in several lengths, so ask the seller(s) to give you the measurements


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

Some time ago I get an unusual watch. This is a jubilee watch "Kamerton", produced by the "Kamerton" plant in honor of the 15th anniversary of the "Kamerton" plant. 
The electronic module corresponds to the Elektronika 52B watch. One of three melodic fragments or one-tone signal can be used as an alarm signal.


----------



## randocheapwatchperson (Aug 13, 2021)

This was listed as a Elektronika 5 30353 (206) although I cannot quite work out how to change it from 24h mode to 12. The display also appears to dim when the light button is pressed, is that perhaps an indicator it needs a new battery or just age getting to this budget find?

Update: Took off the caseback and discovered the last person to replace the battery used a AG2 instead of an AG3, popped in a new AG3 and the display dimming issue with the light button went away.


----------



## Klemens100 (9 mo ago)

Hi,
Could someone tell me what the exact model and caliber of this watch is?
What is the meaning of this handwritten number?


----------



## Surok55 (Jul 16, 2014)

Klemens100 said:


> Could someone tell me what the exact model and caliber of this watch is?
> What is the meaning of this handwritten number?


 Electronika 5-202 (30350 caliber), and number is just serial (it seems that i've replied the same question by email a week ago).


----------

